# not getting quick enough responce



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

but i am wanting to breed some reds later on and want to know should i breed wild caught or captive raised? what is easer?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

IMO, I dont think it matters wild or captive. If they are conditioned and feel comfortable in their environment, they will breed. Getting these ideal conditions is the hard part.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

hasnt Nike been sucesfully been breeding Reds?


----------



## denalistunna (Nov 2, 2003)

I personally believe that all red bellys are the same to breed. ( my domestic bred with a wild) with the right water conditions and a male and a female there is no reason why spawning shoulnt take place. Mine spawned several times in my 125 and i just let the eggs go untill this last batch. the eggs from my last spawn hatched and i have a bunch of babies in a 30 gallon right now and they eat baby brine like it is going out of style. good luck and keep tryin and if you can get RO water that is the easy way to do things.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> hasnt Nike been sucesfully been breeding Reds?


 Yes, he has.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Go with wild reds: not because they may or may not be harder to breed, but because you'll breed with fresh blood.
Many tankbred reds hardly even resemble like wild piranha's anymore, because of a limited gene-pool/inbreeding/etc., so try to get some wild ones to conduct your breeding program - it will result in better offspring...

Sorry, this thread doesn't belong in this froum, so:

*_Moved to Piranha Breeding_*


----------

